# Help me choose my EDC 1911



## dvlerin41 (May 6, 2010)

After doing a lot a reading and looking around, at reviews etc I have narrowed my search down to a few. Now I need help from yall to help me choose!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 6, 2010)

I'd take the Dan Wesson Bobtail. Although it may be a little heavy compared to some of the alloy models, it's going to be the nicer of the group. Don't forget about saving some extra for the holster and belt.


----------



## Nitro (May 6, 2010)

What are your choices???


----------



## dvlerin41 (May 6, 2010)

Holster and Belt are covered by GF for Bday


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 6, 2010)

dvlerin41 said:


> Holster and Belt are covered by GF for Bday



What's she buying ya? 

Do note that some makers will claim "commander" with a 4" barrel. DW's Commanders are 4.25". I'm pretty sure Kimber's "Pro" models are all 4" barrels.


----------



## dvlerin41 (May 6, 2010)

Wiskey_33 said:


> What's she buying ya?
> 
> Do note that some makers will claim "commander" with a 4" barrel. DW's Commanders are 4.25".



Not too sure yet, all depends on the gun. Yes I know some claim commander with only 4"


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 6, 2010)

dvlerin41 said:


> Not too sure yet, all depends on the gun. Yes I know some claim commander with only 4"



Sweet. Let me know where you find some DW's in stock, assuming you're not ordering off the internet. I wish DW was making the Valor in 10mm.


----------



## VHinch (May 6, 2010)

Of the options listed, my choice would be the Dan Wesson Valor first, the CBOB second. In the price range you're looking at, you can do far better than anything in the Kimber line.


----------



## Leardriver (May 17, 2010)

Make sure if you decide on a IWB that you buy one with the loops that snap around your belt vs. one with a clip.  i have seen more than one draw with their holster still on their weapon.
Also, there is not much difference felt weight, on your hip if you go with one that is heavy.  You will notice a considerable difference in muzzle rise and  follow up shot with a light weight running 230's through it.  Suggest 185 HP if you choose a 3 5/8" or 4" barrel.
Don Hume makes excellent holsters that are better quality and cheaper than any thing on the market.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (May 17, 2010)

I was surprised I didn't see a loaded Springer listed. Any particular reason why? Both the loaded champion and the loaded ultra compact are top notch.


----------



## tlong286 (May 25, 2010)

I vote Vbob. Have you held a bobtailed 1911? It fits the hand better. The Valor has VZ thin grips too. With the checkering you could have a hand full of axle grease and never lose it. The shorter length balances perfectly.

The DWs are so fine. My commander Vbob has 175 flawless rounds on the way to at least 300, then carry in a Milt Sparks Summer Special. Oh yeah!!!. They only made 500 2010s. They have many upgrades over the Cbob and 2009, along with $300 price increase. 

Buy once cry once. I think this pistol is worth much more than $1500 compared to the other top dogs. I am going to trust my life to this one. Accurate, beautiful, reliable.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (May 25, 2010)

I voted VBOB.  Even though I carry my CCO everyday.  Just because the VBOB will take it's place in the rotation when it gets here.  Can't go wrong with the Dan Wesson line of handguns.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 25, 2010)

QUACKHEAD said:


> I voted VBOB.  Even though I carry my CCO everyday.  Just because the VBOB will take it's place in the rotation when it gets here.  Can't go wrong with the Dan Wesson line of handguns.



So you're going to be selling that CCO, right?


----------



## QUACKHEAD (May 25, 2010)

Wiskey_33 said:


> So you're going to be selling that CCO, right?



I would sell it to you Wiskey but I heard you where a 10 mm kinda guy.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 25, 2010)

QUACKHEAD said:


> I would sell it to you Wiskey but I heard you where a 10 mm kinda guy.



I've learned to accept pistols for what they are.


----------



## no clever name (May 26, 2010)

Having owned multiple pistols from all the brands in the poll I'd say the DW CCO is the best buy, 


if you can find one.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 26, 2010)

What size frame on the CCO?


----------



## no clever name (May 27, 2010)

The CCO has an officers size frame with a commander length slide.  

I had a colt cco & traded it.  After going back to a full size & weight frame I realized how much I like the CCO pistols so I went on a search and was lucky enough to find the DW.  

I still say it's the best deal of the pistols on the list.  Ramped barrel, contrasting night sights, rounded frame, great fit and finish, if you want to carry a compact 45 it's the way to go.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (May 27, 2010)

my daily carry is a kimber pro crimson carry II, but given the choiceid take the cco, my carry gun before this one was a full size and i can tell you from expereience that you can tell the difference on your hip, also i didnt notice to much difference in how it shoots compared to the full size, theres a little more muzzle climb but its a trade off i can live with for the alloy frame, also check out the crossbreed supertuck ive been using it everyday for the last year and love it


----------



## JerBla (May 29, 2010)

I had a Para LTC at one time, that was one sweet gun. To me it was the best of both, Commander slide(4.25") and full size frame. I wouldnt mind getting another one when funds are available.


----------

